# E46 Touring spoiler removal?



## Bob Clevenger (Dec 17, 2004)

How do I remove the spoiler from my 2004 325xiT?

I'm retrofitting the Navigation system and the instructions say to install the GPS antenna under the spoiler --- but they DON'T say how to get there!!!!

I got one set of removal instructions (thanks, Tyrone) but they don't work for my wagon. :dunno: 

I have almost all the parts now (with the rest on the way). and I want to get this project started, but without knowing how to disassemble the car I can't even get to step one! 

I'm just about sufficiently frustrated with figuring out how to remove and replace things on this car to take is to the stealer and start throwing money (that I can't really afford!) at them until they install the bloody nav parts! :yikes:


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Bob Clevenger said:


> How do I remove the spoiler from my 2004 325xiT?


Well, before you start, go to your dealer and order a 51 49 8 233 365 - you're going to break the old one when removing it, even if you have the BMW service instructions and the special tool (ask me how I know this  ).

Then follow these instructions.


----------



## Bob Clevenger (Dec 17, 2004)

Terry Kennedy said:


> Well, before you start, go to your dealer and order a 51 49 8 233 365 - you're going to break the old one when removing it, even if you have the BMW service instructions and the special tool (ask me how I know this  ).
> 
> Then follow these instructions.


OK, those are the same instructions I got from Tyrone.

Attached are three photos of my wagon's rear hatch area:
1. overall view
2. close view of the area of operations (under spoiler).
3. same as above after removing the plastic trim piece with "Fingers, Mk I"

You may notice that there are NO bolts visible.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Bob Clevenger said:


> What am I doing wrong?


You're looking in the wrong place . Just open the glass part of the hatch, not the whole hatch.


----------



## Bob Clevenger (Dec 17, 2004)

Terry Kennedy said:


> You're looking in the wrong place . Just open the glass part of the hatch, not the whole hatch.


Duhhhh.... OK.


----------



## Daver (May 13, 2002)

Terry Kennedy said:


> Well, before you start, go to your dealer and order a 51 49 8 233 365 - you're going to break the old one when removing it, even if you have the BMW service instructions and the special tool (ask me how I know this  ).
> 
> Then follow these instructions.


Is that the part that has the tabs to secure it in place? My piece already has a few tabs broken, and I've never tried to remove it... I just noticed that it wasn't fitting tight to the hatch door.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Daver said:


> Is that the part that has the tabs to secure it in place? My piece already has a few tabs broken, and I've never tried to remove it... I just noticed that it wasn't fitting tight to the hatch door.


Yes, there are 5 tabs which go into some clips in the body. It could be either the tabs or the clips - you'd have to examine the plastic part to see if the tabs are intact. If the tabs are broken, you'll need a new 51 49 8 233 365. If the tabs are Ok, check the clips. If the tabs were broken, you'll either need to remove the broken parts from the clips or replace the clips. They're inexpensive, so it probably makes sense to just change them. They are 51 49 8 169 428.


----------



## Bob Clevenger (Dec 17, 2004)

Well, got the spoiler off and guess what? I already had the GPS antenna in place (probably as part of the BMW Assist, which I removed to add Bluetooth). So now (after putting everything back together!) all I need to do is locate and identify the other end of the antenna cable --- and get that black goo (from under the spoiler) off my car!

I really wish I could find Navigation retrofit instructions for wagons with Assist fitted from the factory!


----------



## mbushnell (Aug 7, 2002)

Terry Kennedy said:


> Well, before you start, go to your dealer and order a 51 49 8 233 365 - you're going to break the old one when removing it, even if you have the BMW service instructions and the special tool (ask me how I know this  ).
> 
> Then follow these instructions.


Terry,

I seem to remember that you were going to add the Sirrius Radio to your Touring. What is the current status of that project? Is this where you put the Sirrius Antenna (inside the spoiler)?


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

mbushnell said:


> I seem to remember that you were going to add the Sirrius Radio to your Touring. What is the current status of that project? Is this where you put the Sirrius Antenna (inside the spoiler)?


Yes, I was doing the Sirius retrofit. I have it installed and working, but I just have the magnetic antenna stuck on the roof near the left reat of the roof rack rail for now.

I did take apart my spoiler, but there is no room in there - between the GPS antenna and the radio diversity module, there isn't any room. Apparently there is more space in the X5 spoiler.

When it gets warmer out I'm going to look at doing a better job with the antenna. I may put it on top of the spoiler (if it doesn't interfere with GPS reception, or GPS with it) or put it where the "porpoise pen1s" cellphone antenna is now. I'll also be installing iWindows w/ iRain at the same time (the iRain sensor will go on the rear glass, so it needs to be routed into the spoiler).


----------



## mbushnell (Aug 7, 2002)

Terry Kennedy said:


> I did take apart my spoiler, but there is no room in there - between the GPS antenna and the radio diversity module, there isn't any room. Apparently there is more space in the X5 spoiler.


I don't have Nav, so I shouldn't have a GPS antenna in there, correct? If the GPS antenna is not in there, or if I remove it (assuming it is removable), do you think that there would be enough room for a Sirrius antenna inside the spoiler?


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

mbushnell said:


> I don't have Nav, so I shouldn't have a GPS antenna in there, correct? If the GPS antenna is not in there, or if I remove it (assuming it is removable), do you think that there would be enough room for a Sirrius antenna inside the spoiler?


Some people have reported having the GPS antenna even if they don't have NAV. But you don't _need_ the GPS antenna in that case... Yes, a low-profile antenna should fit in nicely where the GPS antenna is located.

If you're going to look in there, I'd suggest picking up the piece I listed in an earlier reply - it is very easy to break the clips off, even with the official BMW tools.


----------



## mbushnell (Aug 7, 2002)

Terry Kennedy said:


> If you're going to look in there, I'd suggest picking up the piece I listed in an earlier reply - it is very easy to break the clips off, even with the official BMW tools.


Thanks for the reply.

I'll have to but those clips on my list of things to get if/when I do the job. Are the offical BMW tools called out for necessary, or can I do the job without them? How about a source for BMW tools?

I'll wait until it gets warmer around here, as I will probably will be doing the job outside.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

mbushnell said:


> I'll have to but those clips on my list of things to get if/when I do the job. Are the offical BMW tools called out for necessary, or can I do the job without them? How about a source for BMW tools?


To clarify, I meant that the plastic tabs on the cover will snap off in the clips.

The official BMW trim wedge toolkit is about $300 (click here for an old post of mine). And even with that kit, I wound up snapping some of the tabs.


----------



## Bob Clevenger (Dec 17, 2004)

mbushnell said:


> I don't have Nav, so I shouldn't have a GPS antenna in there, correct? If the GPS antenna is not in there, or if I remove it (assuming it is removable), do you think that there would be enough room for a Sirrius antenna inside the spoiler?


If you have BMW Assist you will have a GPS antenna, and you need it for the Assist to work. If you are removing the Assist and not installing Navigation then the GPS antenna is not needed, and it is held on by two plastic rivets -- cut them and it comes right off. If you have the GPS antenna, you _might_ even be able to use the GPS antenna cable for your Satellite radio antenna.

If you have the GPS antenna, I'd even try using it for the Sat. radio. They operate in the same frequency range as GPS IINM. It won't hurt anything to try it.


----------



## mbushnell (Aug 7, 2002)

Bob Clevenger said:


> If you have BMW Assist you will have a GPS antenna, and you need it for the Assist to work. If you are removing the Assist and not installing Navigation then the GPS antenna is not needed, and it is held on by two plastic rivets -- cut them and it comes right off. If you have the GPS antenna, you _might_ even be able to use the GPS antenna cable for your Satellite radio antenna.
> 
> If you have the GPS antenna, I'd even try using it for the Sat. radio. They operate in the same frequency range as GPS IINM. It won't hurt anything to try it.


I don't have Nav or BMW Assist either.

Thanks for the info.


----------

